# WIRE WHEEL KING SERIES II 2 BAR KO'S



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

THE WIRE WHEEL KING











CALL 408-559-0950 FOR ORDERS AND PRICE OUOTES



AND ALSO EGRAVED HUBS AND RIMS













GET THEM WHILE THEY LAST LIMITED QUANITYS


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

How much for a set of emblems?


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: CALL408-559-0950 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

:around: Bump What :roflmao:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jun 5 2008, 10:31 AM~10805425
> *:around: Bump What  :roflmao:
> *


bump ttt


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Double Bump


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT_@Jun 5 2008, 01:06 PM~10806625
> *Double Bump
> *


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

post up prices on here.


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

Please post pix of the series II parts you have for sale.


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## geterlow (Jul 25, 2006)

14x6 all chrome two bar shipped 40505 ky


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by geterlow_@Jun 8 2008, 08:10 PM~10826720
> *14x6 all chrome two bar shipped 40505 ky
> *


homie your gonna have to call the shop for prices. Just talk to Charlie he will take care of you....


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: Give us A Call 408-559-0950 :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTMFT :0


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 76monte1 (May 15, 2008)

what you got for knockoffs??????


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

CALL408-559-0950


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

When the best day/time to call? Everytime i call, no answer!


----------



## 76monte1 (May 15, 2008)

i have a very mixed opinion about this place :| :| :|


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76monte1_@Jun 29 2008, 02:18 PM~10975198
> *i have a very mixed  opinion  about this place  :|  :|  :|
> *


Please explain, i'm curious!


----------



## 76monte1 (May 15, 2008)

this place doesn't post a price. its always call call call :| :| :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

Prices Start out at $1550.00 For 13x7 or 14x7 Set Of Four 
Complete Set All Hardware included


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

so these wheels will clear the skirts on the bigbodys?


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 76monte1 (May 15, 2008)

does anyone have a price from this place on just a set of 3 bars like in the very first pic quote=Wire Wheel King,Jun 5 2008, 12:06 AM~10802105]
THE WIRE WHEEL KING









CALL 408-559-0950 FOR ORDERS AND PRICE OUOTES
AND ALSO EGRAVED HUBS AND RIMS








GET THEM WHILE THEY LAST LIMITED QUANITYS















[/quote]


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

TTT Call 408-559-0950


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

I called you guys yesterday to order some knock offs and no answer,called today and again no answer,called dayton instead..........


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*WE INVITE ALL OUR LOWRIDER FRIENDS AND FAMILIES TO OUR 1ST ANNUAL BLVD KINGS CAR CLUB BBQ PICNIC..............
*


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

HOW ABOUT PICS OF THE KNOCK OFFS????????????


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jul 9 2008, 09:18 PM~11051823
> *I called you guys yesterday to order some knock offs and no answer,called today and again no answer,called dayton instead..........
> *


Call, call, call.......... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :buttkick:


----------



## 76monte1 (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Jul 10 2008, 03:10 AM~11053316
> *Call, call, call.......... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :buttkick:
> *


x400000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

IMO Zenith died when Jim did and they sold out. The new ones are no where near the original ones. they are nice, I am not saying they aren't, just don't quite have finish old ones did. I have had both sets from Zenith Campbell, so I can say this :0


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 30 2008, 11:46 AM~11215666
> *IMO Zenith died when Jim did and they sold out. The new ones are no where near the original ones. they are nice, I am not saying they aren't, just don't quite have finish old ones did. I have had both sets from Zenith Campbell, so I can say this :0
> *


any pics? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jul 30 2008, 01:22 PM~11216362
> *any pics? :biggrin:
> *



No but I had bought a set dated 1983. 72 cross. They were clean but the chrome was worn for show. I wanted Jim Craig and Charlie to restore them, and they talked me out of it that it would cost more than a new set, and the new sets were better, had better machining etc. So i sold the originals to 73 Riviera (Johnny from Phoenix) and bought a new set for $1500. When I got them, the hub didn't have as clean a finish. Like when you look at chrome that is missing copper, you can see flaws in the metal. Like I said they were nice, but not better. then I found out they got them from La Zenith and marked them up, which makes sense since they had sold the name and the rights. They did come in Zenith Campbell boxes. I ended up selling them. this has been a few years. Right before Jim passed. Thats my story, I was disappointed that they misled me just to make a sale.


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

I'd only buy Zs if they're dated back to the 80s. That's why I stick with *Dayton*!!! They're still making quality wheels..... Best Wire Wheel out there IMO. :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

Can you post pics of your knockoffs i am looking for some 2 bars and prices... 


i know i know call call call right but i still need to SEE a CLEAR picture feel me


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

I bought a set of 5 cross lace z's a few years back and they rusted at the hub where the spokes meet, ive had 2 sets of daytons and no issues like this. has anyone else had issued with rust on newer z's? old ones are great!


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Aug 26 2008, 02:56 PM~11444595
> *Can you post pics of your knockoffs i am looking for some 2 bars and prices...
> i know i know call call call right but i still need to SEE a CLEAR picture feel me
> *


I need to see pics of the series 2 ko too before i buy, you know just in case.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 9 2008, 11:59 PM~11053293
> *HOW ABOUT PICS OF THE KNOCK OFFS????????????
> *


Amen were are they at???? :angry:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

local buisness must be CRACKIN for this guy cuz *I NEED SOME KNOCK OFFS but want to SEE THEM FIRST*


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

TTT for any pics?


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

*CALL!* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

wow wut a salesman


----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)

why r these a total copy of zeniths??? i know zenith changed ownership but its still called zenith. is this just some attempt at riding their wave instead of making your own or is this guy an old partner of zenith that cant move on??? not trying to hate just curious. i ride d's anyway.


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## nor cal rider (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Aug 26 2008, 04:04 PM~11444653
> *I bought a set of 5 cross lace z's a few years back and they rusted at the hub where the spokes meet, ive had 2 sets of daytons and no issues like this. has anyone else had issued with rust on newer z's? old ones are great!
> *


Where did u buy them I bought a set from down south and they did the same.Rust 
from the hub.


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nor cal rider_@Sep 10 2008, 08:48 PM~11571145
> *Where did u buy them I bought a set from down south and they did the same.Rust
> from the hub.
> *


Bought mine in early 2002 my car sits outside most of the time. Not a speck of rust. Won't complain about mine.


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS (Mar 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## illegalregal530 (Dec 3, 2007)

my 2 cents i may not know all the history that went down between these 2 guys but ive heard nothing but good things from the homies in around campbell california about the wire wheel king and this zenith guy just gets on my fuckin nerves, considering your at top (ZENITH) and its almost like youve made it a personal mission to come here and blast these guys for the way theyve done there business and to make people think z's are the almighty king of wire wheels which i honestly dont agree with im sure daytons do just fine its all preference. maybe its just me but when i see a guy taking every avenue to get on top whether its professional or not and another guy just doing what he loves doing im gonna go with the latter no matter how much "stronger" your "these are the only rims 100% made in the usa" are. and by the way you most definitly are a hatin ass motha fucker dont kid yourself boy. out.


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

WIRE WHEEL KING WHEELS 

ARE 72 SPOKES CROSS LACE OR STRAIGHT LACE ARE ALSO MADE
MADE WITH NO NAME ON THE HUB JUST ASK FOR IT WE HAVE PLENTY
OF THEM IN STOCK 
#1 ALL RIMS & HUBS ARE ARE PUNCHED & DRILLED IN HOUSE

#2 ALL SPOKES & NIPPLES ARE HAND POLISHED

#3 ALL CHROME IS TRIPLE PLATED RIMS,HUBS & K-OFFS

#4 ARE ENGRAVING ARE ONE OF THE BEST ( STILL ALL ORIGINAL)

#5 24-K GOLD IS ONLY USED AND A ONE POWDER COATING


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

SEND US A PICTURE OF YOR RIDE WITH ARE WHEELS AND WE WILL POST THEM
ON OUR MY SPACE TAKE A LOOK AT www.myspace.com/wirewheelking


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

LOOK AT ARE FALL SPECIAL ADD (FREE TIRES)


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

*ttt*


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

E-MAIL US WITH ANY QUESTIONS AT [email protected]





Yes we are now taking credit card payment through Paypal. All online sale's can be handled by CadiRolo our online sale's rep. Feel free to send him pm's or myself with any questions.

Thank You 
Charlie
The Wire Wheel King


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

*ttt*


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

*Sets Strating at 1550.00 plus shipping....*


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

*to the top*


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

*ttt*


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

LOOK AT OUR CHRISTMAS SPECIAL ADD DONT MIS OUT


SUPER SWEPT K-OFFS ARE IN STOCK  $200.00 OFF THE ORIGINAL

PRICE . SPECIAL PRICE ON WHEELS AND OTHER GOOD DEALS

PRICES GOOD THRU THE IST OF THE YEAR



 HAPPY HOLIDAYS FROM OUR WIRE WHEEL KING TEAM


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

There Is Only One Way To Roll The Right Way Wire Wheel King Wheels

Full 2 Year Warrenty Stainless Steel Spokes & Nipples 

No Rust Worries Top Quality Show Chrome

Backed Up Right Here In Campbell Calaforina 408-559-0950



WIRE WHEEL KING WHEELS #1


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

bump


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttmft for Campbell :biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)




----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## sypher (Jan 25, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

<span style='color:black'><span style='font-family:Impact'>Plenty in stock.


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Oct 24 2009, 08:34 PM~15457191
> *<span style='color:black'><span style='font-family:Impact'>Plenty in stock.
> *


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

bump for quality wheels.


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

Im gonna ask a STUPID Question: Besides the brand NAME what is the diffence between WWK/ZENITH??


----------



## Phat6Deuce (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Oct 24 2009, 08:34 PM~15457191
> *<span style='color:black'><span style='font-family:Impact'>Plenty in stock.
> *


PM me for a price above...RED with engraving and RED no engraving. VERY NICE


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Oct 27 2009, 11:58 AM~15481796
> *Im gonna ask a STUPID Question: Besides the brand NAME what is the diffence between WWK/ZENITH??
> *


WWK started Zenith. Zenith was bought by raodster and then bought by dude(s) from la. WWK are the originators.  


Atleast from what i understand... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

NOONE FROM THE MANUFACTURER WOULD LIKE TO SPEAK AS TO THEIR WAY OF MAKING THEIR RIMS???????


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55+Oct 27 2009, 10:58 AM~15481796-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Both offer a great quality wheel it is by customer preference. Just like JD said in another topic We are the founder of Zenith from 1970-2000 than the name was sold but we are still making the rims to the same exact specs since 1970..


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

Both offer a great quality wheel it is by customer preference. Just like JD said in another topic We are the founder of Zenith from 1970-2000 than the name was sold but we are still making the rims to the same exact specs since 1970..

THANK YOU E.C. ROLO So its a ford and chevy thing!!! Whatever MY preference but they have the same format??
Thanks I've never seen it stated that way by either of you. Sorry to rehash the same shit!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Oct 27 2009, 03:34 PM~15484318
> *Both offer a great quality wheel it is by customer preference. Just like JD said in another topic We are the founder of Zenith from 1970-2000 than the name was sold but we are still making the rims to the same exact specs since 1970..
> 
> THANK YOU E.C. ROLO So its a ford and chevy thing!!! Whatever MY preference but they have the same format??
> ...



all good bro but ya they are both great wheels!!! We both use high quality parts the difference is we are still using the same oem parts since the 70's  our spoke and nipples are a little skinner that Zenith of California!


----------



## Phat6Deuce (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Phat6Deuce_@Oct 27 2009, 12:22 PM~15482016
> *PM me for a price above...RED with engraving and RED no engraving. VERY NICE
> *


Can someone PM me a price on these....one with engraving and the other no engraving


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Phat6Deuce_@Oct 28 2009, 11:25 AM~15493325
> *Can someone PM me a price on these....one with engraving and the other no engraving
> *


pm sent homie. i must of mised your first post! sorry


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

We'll see you at the show.Giving out a set of wheels.


----------



## 96KADDIDEVIL (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Nov 1 2009, 06:17 PM~15531237
> *We'll see you at the show.Giving out a set of wheels.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Nov 1 2009, 06:17 PM~15531237
> *<span style='color:red'>TTT*


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

*Post your pictures up!*


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=508229


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

An employee owned company


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## JustRite (Jan 29, 2007)

Wire's from Campbell


----------



## 96KADDIDEVIL (Oct 8, 2009)

bump


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96KADDIDEVIL_@Nov 24 2009, 07:30 AM~15765110
> * bump
> *







Double bump


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Nov 14 2009, 02:01 PM~15664896
> *An employee owned company
> 
> 
> ...


how much for some spinners like these,,,,just chrome no engraving


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT :wow:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

<span style='font-family:Times'><span style='color:red'>*
SEE YOU THERE!!!!!*


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

Selling my emblems!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=549304


----------

